# How can I get my biceps pumped with curls?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Whenever I do any type of curls I find that my forearms get way more of a pump than my biceps. What can I do? Answer: This is actually a common problem as most people initiate the curling action by curling the wrists in, especially when nearing fatigue. This will improve leverage by engaging the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

